
The BBC asked us to look into a range of IoT products - tdrnd
https://twitter.com/cybergibbons/status/1176419262325501953
======
jacquesm
That didn't take all that long.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21303108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21303108)

